# Bat Cave Wood Stove/Heater



## coloradocowpatti (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, need help finding the piece of pipe that connects a Bat Cave Insert to the regular stove pipe. Anyone know what it is called and where I might can find one or have one made?  Ok, here is a pic.  The opening with the attached piece is 14x3", which is crazybe because it doesn't even fit, as you can see there are holes on each corner for the smoke to come out into the house?  Oh well, if you can shed any light on this I would surely appreciate it!


----------



## fossil (Apr 18, 2013)

Got more specific/descriptive information?  Photos?


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 18, 2013)

Give High Valley a call. They started out making Bat Cave stoves, then Carolina stoves and the High Valley. If it is a rectangular hole in the top of the stove you are looking for an "insert boot". A Google search will produce several. Also you can get them from hartshearth.com.

http://www.highvalleystoves.com/about.php


----------



## webbie (Apr 19, 2013)

As the page says, they were bought by Stoll - the old info is likely to be lost by now...but, as BB says, you can find something to do the job.

What you need to do is measure the rectangular opening and note what may be on the inside of it (dampers, stuff in the way, etc.).....
Then look for something like this:
http://www.efireplacestore.com/cpf-20080.html

or this:
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/738875/products/Stove-Stack.html

If you carefully measure and ask the right questions, you will end up with the right part!


----------



## webby3650 (Apr 19, 2013)

As was mentioned above, Stoll recently assumed High Valley. They make a great product. All there doors are incredible as well as the stoves and inserts, but i don't think they will be involved with these old "boots". There are so many available aftermarket, there would be no need to.

I was pretty impressed with the High Valley products at the HPBA show!


----------



## coloradocowpatti (Apr 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> Got more specific/descriptive information? Photos?


Hi, posted a pic of the bat cave wood stove with the problem opening. thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a bunch of them.

*http://tinyurl.com/cud3rsu *


----------



## coloradocowpatti (Apr 20, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Here is a bunch of them.
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/cud3rsu *


thanks so much! kool! really appreciate your help!


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2013)

That's what we're here for...let us know what you come up with.  Have fun!  Rick


----------



## fpresler (Oct 13, 2014)

coloradocowpatti said:


> Hi, need help finding the piece of pipe that connects a Bat Cave Insert to the regular stove pipe. Anyone know what it is called and where I might can find one or have one made?  Ok, here is a pic.  The opening with the attached piece is 14x3", which is crazybe because it doesn't even fit, as you can see there are holes on each corner for the smoke to come out into the house?  Oh well, if you can shed any light on this I would surely appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Here's a pic of mine. I too am looking for a stack either 6" or 8" if anyone can help. Its a Bat Cave regular model F-100. Thank you.


----------



## webbie (Oct 13, 2014)

fpresler said:


> Here's a pic of mine. I too am looking for a stack either 6" or 8" if anyone can help. Its a Bat Cave regular model F-100. Thank you.


It sure looks like this one will fit over:
http://hartshearth.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=3830&idcategory=0


----------



## fpresler (Oct 13, 2014)

webbie said:


> It sure looks like this one will fit over:
> http://hartshearth.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=3830&idcategory=0


 I'm sorry, I should have been more specific. I am no longer using it as an insert, but free standing on a hearth. I need to be able to transition from where the stack goes into the stove to the stovepipe. Sorry.


----------

